

Google Ruby Guide - tsenart
http://www.caliban.org/ruby/rubyguide.shtml

======
yangyang
Misleading title:

"You may be interested to know that this document was originally written for
internal use in the Operations department at Google. At the time, I was
campaigning for the right to use Ruby on internal projects and I felt that a
style and usage guide would probably assist in the battle for the language's
acceptance, as the officially sanctioned languages at the time already had
one. If nothing else, we'd at least all end up writing code that was easier to
maintain. "

------
tptacek
Title is missing the word "proposed".

------
Pistos2
The datestamp at the bottom reads: "Last modified: Tuesday, 14 November 2006"

------
sgrove
Fair enough style guidelines, even if they were only proposed. Wouldn't mind
seeing a more formal guide like this for the entire ruby community.

~~~
Pistos2
Here's a Ruby style guide by Chris Neukirchen (Rack author):
[http://github.com/chneukirchen/styleguide/blob/master/RUBY-S...](http://github.com/chneukirchen/styleguide/blob/master/RUBY-
STYLE) . My fork: <http://github.com/Pistos/styleguide/blob/master/RUBY-STYLE>

~~~
jamesbritt
Which is the one that says to omit parens unless required? :)

